# Roseanne's Nuts



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I grew up watching Roseanne and totally think she is a riot! Anyway her new show on lifetime is about her owning and running a nut farm. It's funny and her family is great and tell it like it is. 

Anyway she had some wild pigs stealing her nuts and the guy she called brought his dogs over. Looked like a pit bull or bully Type dog. They were on quick. and a husky/German shepherd with blue eyes. Just curious if anyone saw it and know what kind it might have been.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow. I can't believe no one likes Roseanne or her nuts lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL I had no clue she had a new show. I'm gunna have to check it out. I grew up on that show too  I just saw the girl that played Darlene on law and order


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am addicted to the talk , she is on that. She is typical lesbian vegan and totally differs from Leah Rememi they are funny to watch. Original Becky doesn't look too good though. Someone needs to put the pipe down...

Yeah only 2 episodes in she is funny and show is crazyyyyy Watch te premier so u can tell me what the dog is hunting with the pit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

K what is the name of the show so I can find it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Roseanne's Nuts!!! I swear that's the name of the show! lmao


----------



## blueskyappletree (Dec 22, 2010)

I love roaseanna also. Had no clue she had a show though. SHE ROCKS!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

here is a link to the episode... The dog I was wondering what breed is after the second break about 10:50 in...

Watch Roseanne's Nuts - Full Episode 1 (Pig War) - Online | myLifetime.com


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol god i hate roseanne her voice annoys me just like the fran dressher, but im watching it just to help you ames..

oh hes a big guy i like his black and white. lol the other one has one blue eye and just bit the guy he looks kinda sheapardy with a brown brindle-ish meidum coat you can see him at 11:12 but the whole dog bit starts at 10:50 when the truck rolls up. imma say mutt possibly husky Shepard mix


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww you rock stonerreakinhavok!! Thank you for taking the time and potential headache, lol.

I was thinking it was a mix, but it looked kinda short spotted coat, so I didn't know if there was another breed known for pig hunting I didn't recognize


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> awww you rock stonerreakinhavok!! Thank you for taking the time and potential headache, lol.
> 
> I was thinking it was a mix, but it looked kinda short spotted coat, so I didn't know if there was another breed known for pig hunting I didn't recognize


i think catahuolas (sp) are used for hunting too im not sure but i think its a mix forsure the one blue eye really reminds me of a husky though


----------

